#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Vietnam, Nepal and Burma  Travel Forum >  >  Bobcock in Vietnam - Part 4 - Hue

## Bobcock

Or more precisely a day trip to Hue.

Got picked up by a taxi in hoi an at 6am and headed north to hue. On the way out we went over the top of the Hai Van pass....

.




.






and Lang Co Beach



We continued north from there along the coastline, over a few more hilly areas, where we stopped and looked down over the fields below.



Played with my long lens, the boat below (400mm) can just be seen in the pic above (17mm)



Then we arrive at the Citadel in Hue, with the huge flagpole outside where the NVA hoisted their flag after the Battle of Hue in early 1968.



The Citadel







cont'd....

----------


## Bobcock



----------


## Bobcock

After the Citadel we had lunch on the river, which was crap, this boat community was just over the way



We then drove out to the tomb of the Emperor Tu Duc which was completed in 1867.

----------


## Bobcock

Okay, here's the last batch from Hue

last on the agenda was the tomb of the emperor Minh Mang. There is no tomb as such, he's burried under a huge walled mound of earth covered in trees. The grounds are very nice and there is also huge lakes there surrounded by trees. He was very interested in the environment apparently. This information made my 10 year old  sneer and say he sounded like a Hippy King.



















The journey home was again pleasant driving along the coast. 



U ntil we came over a hill to see a big storm in the valley below, which was torrential and one of the worst downpours I have seen in Asia. The behaviour of some of the other drivers was very dangerous.



Then we came to the tunnel which takes a good 90 minutes off the return journey by avoiding going over the Hai Van Pass.





Back in Da Nang I saw this wall several times and finally got a shot of it. Translation anyone?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Translation anyone?


"The army with the citizens have one idea, ambition and will".

----------


## EmperorTud

> Translation anyone?


"Be always vigilant and prepared for a cowardly American attack."

----------


## Bobcock

Marmite, stop kidding around.

Tud, that sounds far more likely, thanks.

----------


## Nawty

'welcome Cock, no photos'

----------


## Chuckycheese

Great pictures!! Thanks, very much, for sharing! :Smile:

----------


## Phoenix

nice pics......thanks for posting

----------


## bustak

wow, these are amazing pictures! Too many to list as my favorite!

----------


## WujouMao

> Back in Da Nang I saw this wall several times and finally got a shot of it. Translation anyone?





> Originally Posted by Bobcock
> 
> Translation anyone?
> 
> 
> "The army with the citizens have one idea, ambition and will".


Actually thats pretty much spot on. i looked online at a vietnamese - English dictionary. 

quân với dân một ý chí

Quân = Army
 với    = reach out
dân   = country people
một   = one [one by one]
 ý      = idea
chí    = will, ambition

----------


## Rural Surin

> 'welcome Cock, no photos'


That again translates as _"alright for us, but not for you"_

----------


## Rural Surin

> Originally Posted by Bobcock
> 
> 
> Back in Da Nang I saw this wall several times and finally got a shot of it. Translation anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smarter than he looks, huh?

----------


## Happyman

[quote=Bobcock;763942]


.



 [quote]

Multi leg goat ???  :rofl: 

Great pictures - Thanks

----------

